# what the heck is next?



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

I can't figure out what Denver's next move will be. The first and second tier free agents are now off the board...hopefully the Clippers don't match and Andre indeed becomes a Nugget.

But what next? I've started to hear Stephen Jackson rumors, but nobody (except maybe him and his agent) knows where he wants to end up. I'd like to see him in Denver, but not for piles of money.

A lot of people are talking up the possibility that Denver (and Utah and Miami) might use their cap space to help other teams clear cap space, by taking on players like Rasheed Wallace or Antoine Walker. All these deals involving All-Star caliber players seem awfully unlikely to me.

So...I have to assume the Nuggets are basically looking at next year's roster already. But am I missing something? Does Kiki have any other tricks up his sleeve?


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

defintely DONT WANT sheed or walker.

i say sign some vets to one year deals and go with that.


----------



## pizzoni (Mar 27, 2003)

*I think that Kiki will sign a veteran SG*

I think that Kiki will sign a veteran shooting guard, with a great range (Steve Smith came to mind), and will be another (but a much better team, a a lot better fun to watch) development year.

PG Andre Miller 30 M
Earl Boykins 18 M (Maybe Jr or a FA PG will get minutes here)

SG Rodney White 30 M
FA veteran 18 M (Maybe boykins will get some minutes here)

SF Carmelo Anthony 30 M
Ryan Bowen 8 (Skita 10 M)

PF Nene 30 M
Nikoloz Tskitishvili 18 M

C Marcus Camby 30 M
Cris Andersen 18 M (Elson will get some minutes here)

Pizzoni

If I were Kiki I would release Savo, Jr Harrington and Yarbough because they all suck....


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

I think you guys should definitely consider signing Stephen Jackson to be your starting 2. White is more of a 3 although he'll probably see time at the 2. Jackson would provide decent outside shooting and pretty good perimeter defense, and I don't think he would be that expensive.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I'd sign Stephen Jackson and consider this a very good offseason. Sure, you didn't get an O'Neal or Kidd, but you did get a lot better for the future. Jackson is already a decent 2, and has a chance to be a pretty good one. If you decide to ignore last year, Miller could be a steal at what you guys are paying him. Boykins proved that he is one of the top backups in the league at his spot and is money in the 4th. Factor in the young studs like Skita, Nene, Anthony, and White, and you have a pretty decent future ahead of you. I wouldn't expect too much next season, but in 2-3 years good things may happen.


----------



## ND.Ent (Jun 24, 2003)

Yeah i think Jackson is a better pick then Smith.

But don't overpay for this guy kiki.:no: 

Miller
Jackson
Melo
Camby
Nene

Skita
White
Boykins

Also if John Barry is still out there yous should try to pick him up along with another vet big man.

I think Camby for Sheed is a good deal for yous if yous can make that happen.

Miller
Jackson
Melo
Sheed
Nene

Good young & up tempo team.I think that line up could be a playoff team this year or next the latest.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Do you guys even watch the Nuggets? Here's some advice: this season actually watch more than one or two games. After that, you can come over to the board and give your advice. Rodney White is better than Stephen Jackson. Yeah, I know. AHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAAHA. Yeah, whatever. He's going to have a very good season. Jackson sucks.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MagicStick</b>!
> I think you guys should definitely consider signing Stephen Jackson to be your starting 2. White is more of a 3 although he'll probably see time at the 2. Jackson would provide decent outside shooting and pretty good perimeter defense, and I don't think he would be that expensive.


jackson will want more than hes worth. overrated.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

guys we should go after: jon barry, steve smith, laphonso ellis, tyrone hill

one year deals though


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Barry? Sucks

Laphonso? Sucks

Hill? Sucks and is a poison. 

Rodney White? Pimp


----------

